# Need fuel pump rebuilt? Kenar 3 holer



## Rusty1212 (Mar 19, 2015)

Any help on exchange are rebuilder for lenar 3 cylinder? I'm learning to spell!
I was cleaning up rust from pump from setting 2 years!
And broke a few parts!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Try taking it to a diesel shop to see if they can help you. 

Otherwise, get the manufacturer and model number off of the pump and post back. I have a buddy that rebuilds injection pumps. I can contact him to see if he can help you.


----------

